# PSU replacement for Scaleo P2 MS-7379



## AlterMind (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm looking to replace the PSU that came with my FujitsuSiemens computer model Scaleo P2 MS-7379 which has a really sluggish video card (reported to be a Nvidia GeForce 9300 GE, with a poor 3,5 graphics index in Wondwos), in order to use instead a Radeon HD 6870 card I've purchased, especially for a smoother gaming experience. Unfortunately I was a bit too optimistic about the power capability the PC and wasn't careful enough to check the power requirements of the card before the purchase, so I'm faced with a PSU capacity upgrade.

The PC manufacturer isn't helping at all when I seeked to upgrade the PSU as it's a rather old model now (2007) and none of the local suppliers/dealers are really helping (this is Belgium talking, hi all ;-) ).

On the manufacturer's UK website, the data sheet seem to indicate the PSU is only a 350W (no info came with the PC or are readable on the PSU), which is fairly below the 500W(min)-600W(recommended) power supply capacity required by the HD 6870video/graphic specs. 
I would like to consider replacing the PSU but:
1) I fear this is not a "standard-easy-to-replace" PSU -- I even wonder/question if the connectivity/connectors are standard;
2) I have no clue what PSU's would be feasible or recommended replacements;
3) even though it's not a worry at this moment, I'm afraid of some additional hassle / risks / costs in purchasing online + abroad shipping etc...

Could you please provide me some advice ? Do you need more information / tech specs regarding the PC or video card ? Is it all worth the effort or should I get another bare-bones PC with only PSU and MB ?

Thanks a lot in advance for your already appreciated time and attention,
Cheers,

Paul

PS: I went through the *great* forum sticky note about Power Supplies but I may need some guidance to select a valid replacement.


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

We would recommend a minimum of 650W for the Radeon HD 6870. 
Seasonic, XFX or Corsair (Not the CX, GS, M series) are the recommended brands.

A couple of recommendations that should work well with that card: 

XFX Core Edition Pro 650W: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
Corsair TX 650W v2: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply
Seasonic M12II 650W: Newegg.com - SeaSonic M12II 650 SS-650AM 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Semi-modular Power Supply


----------



## AlterMind (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Thrall,

Thanks a lot for this lightning-fast response !

To address my 3 worries, are you fairly confident that the PSU to replace is "standard enough" or do I need to check specific details ? What about PSU size/dimensions and readiness to fit the Scaleo's proprietary frame ? What about connectors ?

I reviewed the 3 links you proposed and in all those models the power cable plug+on/off switch are on one side, while the fan is on another one. On my PC *ALL* the 3 ar on the same side (rear of the tower). Imho, this would disqualify the proposed replacement PSU, wouldn't it ?? And I'm not even considering any *internal* connectivity concerns.

Apologies if I appear bugging but I'd really like to avoid buying a top notch PSU... that won't fit or connect, etc...

Last but not least, I think I've read somewhere in the forum that Newegg doesn't ship outside USA, or am I mistaken ?

Thanks again for your advice !


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

AlterMind said:


> Hi Thrall,
> 
> Thanks a lot for this lightning-fast response !
> 
> ...


From what I can see the case you have is an ATX case which means that the power supplies I listed should fit without any problems. If you are unsure you could take a look at label on your current PSU. It should say that it is an ATX PSU and if so those I listed would fit perfectly. 

As for connectors all those power supplies I listed have all the necessary connectors you will need. This includes the two 6 pin connector you need for the Radeon HD 6870. 

As for Newegg you are right that they do not ship outside US. I just used Newegg as an example so you could see some of those power supplies we recommend. I found one Belgium site that has some of those power supplies I recommended which is this one: Voedingen - Hardware hardware online webshop.

Don't know if that helps.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I am in the UK and often buy from Overclockers UK - Computer components, hardware & gaming PC I know they ship to the european mainland such as where you are in Brussels


----------



## AlterMind (Jul 16, 2012)

@Thrall 
Thx for the reply. I will look at my PSU for some reference info. I also *really* need to clear this fan location issue : could it be that on your links it "pulls" the air from that side, while on my PC is "pushes" the air outside ? I'll post a pic of how my system looks like.

@Thrall & @GreenBruceLee
Thx to both for the other online stores -- I'll look into some comparisons.

Cheers !


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The power plug and on off switch will be located on the rear of the PSU. Older PSU's used a rea mounted fan and some had one in front and rear.
New PSU's, use a bottom mount fan.


----------



## AlterMind (Jul 16, 2012)

Thrall said:


> From what I can see the case you have is an ATX case which means that the power supplies I listed should fit without any problems. If you are unsure you could take a look at label on your current PSU. It should say that it is an ATX PSU and if so those I listed would fit perfectly.


I've attached two pictures of the inside of the computer : overall view "Side Open" and "PSU close-up". Oddly enough, it there's only a small sticker that says ATE-OK (not ATX). How specific is ATE ?
(I won't speculate on the kind of weed involved in "Hi-Pot" ;-)



Thrall said:


> I found one Belgium site that has some of those power supplies I recommended which is this one: Voedingen - Hardware hardware online webshop. Don't know if that helps.


It sure will ! I'll select the right PSU first. 

Another question in advance : from the "wide" view I see the existing GeForce video card is in the top slot (I thought it was on-board): should I remove it before installing the HD6870 (i.e. can the new card cope with absence of installed drivers at first run) ?

Thanks again from your precious advice


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Well those pictures confirmed it, you do have an ATX PSU so that means any of those I listed will fit without any problems. 

As for you other question you should remove the old card before installing the new one. It will run without drivers and once your computer boots up it will then either try to install the drivers by itself or you will be asked for the drivers in which case you can either use the cd/dvd that came with the card or go online to AMD's webpage to download the latest driver. I would recommend going online.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That's a FSP 350W ATX PSU. It's mounted sideways for some reason.


----------

